# to become intimate



## jonca

Bonjour -- je cherche une expression euphémistique pour "to become intimate (with)," par exemple dans la phrase "The couple became intimate."   C'est pour une traduction dans un contexte assez conventionnel, donc il faut une expression non-argotique... s'il y en a une!  Dans le dictionnaire WR je n'ai trouvé que la traduction littérale (_avoir des relations sexuelles_).   

Merci tant,

Jonca


----------



## doinel

Ils ont entamé une relation intime ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut jonca,

Pour lever toute ambigüité en français on peut ajouter _beaucoup plus_: « Les relations du couple sont devenues beaucoup plus intimes ».


----------



## pointvirgule

_Ils se sont connus_ (nan, trop biblique ).

Une suggestion comme une autre : _Ils se sont mis à avoir des rapports intimes. _


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

pointvirgule said:


> _Ils se sont connus_ (nan, trop biblique ).[...]


Mais oui, why not? On entend bien pour insister qu'il y a eu rapports charnels : « Ils se sont connus _bibliquement _»...


----------



## doinel

Ils se sont aimés, alors?
Bibliquement me fait beaucoup rire


----------



## pointvirgule

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Mais oui, why not? On entend bien pour insister qu'il y a eu rapports charnels : « Ils se sont connus _bibliquement _»...


Oui, mais c'est vieillot... (quelques milliers d'années, tout de même )


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

pointvirgule said:


> Oui, mais c'est vieillot... (quelques milliers d'années, tout de même )


Vieillot, certes, mais parfois dit à dessein pour rigoler.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Vieillot, certes, mais parfois dit à dessein pour rigoler.



On dit aussi "*They knew each other in the biblical sense*" en anglais mais uniquement pour rigoler aujourd'hui.


----------



## pointvirgule

Et jonca a précisé que son contexte était « assez conventionnel ».


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Que pensez-vous de ...

*Ils sont passés au stade supérieur dans leur couple.  *ou*
Le couple a fait passer sa relation à un stade supérieur.* ?

Est-ce trop ambigu?


----------



## jonca

Merci -- c'est vrai, le contexte est trop conventionnel pour "se connaître bibliquement" etc.  On n'a pas l'intention de faire rigoler le lecteur.  J'aime bien "Ils ont entamé une relation intime," mais s'ils sont déjà amants (s'il ne s'agit pas du début de leur relation intime)?  J'aime également "Ils se sont mis à avoir des rapports intimes."  Pour préciser (sans trop choquer, j'espère --  "l'évènement" est tiré d'un poème écrit au Moyen Âge!), une femme et son amant se mettent à avoir des rapports intimes lorsque le mari de la femme s'endort à côté d'eux.  Ooh la...


----------



## jonca

>>Est-ce trop ambigu?<<

Merci, mais je dirais plutôt trop argotique... il faut être direct mais sans trop dire.


----------



## pointvirgule

jonca said:


> "l'évènement" est tiré d'un poème écrit au Moyen Âge!), une femme et son amant se mettent à avoir des rapports intimes lorsque le mari de la femme s'endort à côté d'eux.  Ooh la...


Oh la la, y en a un qui va se faire faire un Abélard si l'autre se réveille...


jonca said:


> mais s'ils sont déjà amants (s'il ne  s'agit pas du début de leur relation intime)?


Ah, il ne s'agit donc pas d'un couple platonique qui « passe aux choses sérieuses »... Est-ce que _ils commencent à faire l'amour_ serait trop dire ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

jonca said:


> [...] Pour préciser (sans trop choquer, j'espère --  "l'évènement" est tiré d'un poème écrit au Moyen Âge!) [...]


  
... la chair est faible ! 
Plus sérieusement, la pudique proposition de doinel, « ils se sont aimés » (n'en parlons plus, et la vie continue !) me semble alors tout à fait adaptée.


----------



## jonca

pointvirgule said:


> Ah, il ne s'agit donc pas d'un couple platonique qui « passe aux choses sérieuses »... Est-ce que _ils commencent à faire l'amour_ serait trop dire ?



Exactement -- il ne s'agit pas d'un couple platonique qui « passe aux choses sérieuses ».  "_Ils commencent à faire l'amour," _c'est précisément l'idée, mais c'est trop dire.


----------



## Nicomon

Comme le texte est conventionnel, je présume que faire la bête à deux d_o_s - une expression que j'ai découverte en cherchant des euphémismes de _faire l'amour_ (qui en est déjà un) - serait hors de question. 


> Exemple d'utilisation : Le seul reproche, au demeurant, qu'aient pu mériter mes parents, c'est d'avoir pas joué plus tôt *le jeu de la bête à deux dos* (G. Brassens)



J'imagine que _s'adonner / se livrer au péché de la chair_ n'irait pas non plus? 

Sinon, alors à part _s'aimer_ ou _avoir des rapports intimes_... je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait convenir.


----------



## pointvirgule

Autres idées euphémiques en vrac : 

_ils se lancèrent dans des activités génésiques_ (on ne l'entend pas souvent cet adjectif-là, hein ?)
_ils s'échangèrent des tendresses_
_ils donnèrent libre cours à leur passion_ (alors si celle-là ne le fait pas, je donne ma langue au chat !)


----------



## Nicomon

pointvirgule said:


> _ils donnèrent libre cours à leur passion_ (alors si celle-là ne le fait pas, je donne ma langue au chat !)


  Tu m'as coiffée au poteau. J'y ai pensé la tête sur l'oreiller, après avoir éteint mon ordi. 

J'aurais suggéré : _Ils donnèrent libre cours à leurs pulsions. _ Mais _« passion », _c'est mieux_. _ 

J'aime le son par contre de : _ils se livrèrent au péché de la chair_... ça rime. Dommage que ce soit sans doute trop dire.


----------



## jonca

Merci, "donner libre cours à leur passion" me semble un peu trop littéraire pour le contexte, mais ça m'a donné une idée... que pensez-vous tous de...

"ils cèdent à leur passion"    ?


----------



## pointvirgule

jonca said:


> que pensez-vous tous de...
> "ils cèdent à leur passion"    ?


Vendu !


----------



## Itisi

jonca said:


> "ils cèdent à leur passion"    ?


 Suprêmement élégant!


----------



## Nicomon

jonca said:


> [...] "ils cèdent à leur passion" ?


  J'achète aussi !


----------



## Cath.S.

jonca said:


> Merci, "donner libre cours à leur passion" me semble un peu trop littéraire pour le contexte, mais ça m'a donné une idée... que pensez-vous tous de...
> 
> "ils cèdent à leur passion"    ?


Je n'achète pas, je loue !


----------



## pointvirgule

Cath.S. said:


> Je n'achète pas, je loue !


Oh, spirituel !


----------



## floralies

Ils ont fauté. Sans être dramatique cela se dit souvent dans des situations comiques.


----------



## Cath.S.

floralies said:


> Ils ont fauté. Sans être dramatique cela se dit souvent dans des situations comiques.





			
				jonca said:
			
		

> On n'a pas l'intention de faire rigoler le lecteur.


----------



## floralies

Je ne pense pas que cela fasse rire, je voulais dire que c'était pas dramatique c'est tout.. et que cette situation de le faire à côté du mari qui s'endort paraissait incongrue.


----------



## Cath.S.

D'accord. Disons que _ils ont fauté_ me fait rire, moi. Ce n'est d'ailleurs pas un euphémisme, mais un dysphémisme.


----------



## jonca

L'expression d'origine c'est, "become intimate," donc "fauter" serait un peu... trop... je crois.    Mais merci.


----------



## jonca

Merci, merci tout le monde de tous vos applaudissements!    Ce sera donc "ils cèdent à leur passion" -- merci tant de votre aide!!


----------

